# New member with a dead hive



## Riverrat6 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi
I am a new member from Kansas. I'm glad I found this site as I have a problem that I hope someone can tell me what the problem is.

I have two hives that I started last spring. One seems to be doing fine the other was not near as productive as the other. It kept getting more and more sluggish. I figured I had a hive with a slow producing queen. I thought today that since it was warm they would be pretty active. The good hive seems to be doing fine. Lots of activity but I saw no activity at all in the slow hive so I opened it up and all the bees were dead. Some of the bees are in the cells dead and others were on top of the cells all together but dead. All of the cells are dark colored and empty. Looking in the bottom of the cells I see something like dust not sure what it is could be pollen I suppose. The whole thing looks like something sudden happened like a rapture and these got left behind and died instantly. I'm going to try to attach pictures if I can. I'm hoping you can tell me what happened and if I need to burn or sterilize the hive before this spreads.
I have pictures but don't see an option to attach them.
Thank you.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

The button for posting photos is the 3rd from right on the default message composition toolbar. It looks a bit like a square with large black dots in the corners. On some systems at least, pausing the mouse over the icon (AKA _mouseover_) will display "Insert Image" as the button's name.

Tip: photos will not post if they are oversize. I suggest resizing large photos to no more than 600 pixels maximum either dimension. If you don't already have a tool installed to do that, _free_ photo resizing can be done online at various sites. Here's one I've used: http://www.picresize.com/

.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

First, welcome!
I think the item is "manage photo's" or something in the box below where you are typing your post.
I'm sorry about your hive, at least it isn't your only hive.
Was there any honey or pollen left in the dead hive? Mite poop ( mite frass) ?
Any brood left?
Collect a bunch of the dead bees, & look at them one at a time, all over, with a magnifying glass. ( what do you see?)
How is your other hive?
And of course the standard question, how are you controlling mites? 
The only reason to burn equipment that I have heard of is American Foul Brood, but without brood, I don't know how to detect it.
Let us know what you find. ... CE


----------



## Riverrat6 (Jan 31, 2017)

I will do that in the morning. Thanks.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

